# White lipped Viper Breeding???



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello 
I'm ready to give my white lipped vipers a shot at breeding, they are established, healthy, and eat like pigs.

I need to know what time of year to introduce them, and what process to use as far as cooling ect before and after introduction. 

Very little info found on the process of breeding these guys. 

Thanks 
Eric


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Eric,
I do not know if this is the right time of year but, I just put mine together in early April and they hooked up repeatedly, no cooling or preperation at all.

All the best,
Al


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Al 
Thanks for the input.

I would like to know the proper breeding season but for now trial and error to see what works.

I cooled them for the winter a little nothing drastic. I put the temps back to normal 2 weeks ago and raised the basking spot a little.

The female shed recently and I put the male in last night.

I also started misting them more often so let's see if that gets them going.

Eric


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I found out they breed in fall and there is really not trick to it as stated above. 

Thanks 
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

You're welcome Eric 

Good luck mate, let us knowif they hook up

All the best,
Al


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with your breeding mate!


----------

